# Evolussion - Sequel to Regression



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Evolussion, the sequel to Regression, is finally available to purchase!

Evolussion: Book Two of the Infinion Series

Nicholas Weaver has spent ten lifetimes trying to save humanity, and the woman he loves, from annihilation, but grows weary of the effort. This eleventh hour attempt will be his last, and the secrets of time travel will die with him. When he awakens shortly before cataclysm is due to happen, he is exhilarated to see the world of 2011 is nothing like those lost to disaster, and hope builds anew as he begins his search for the love of his first life, Hope.

Dawn Ingram and Peter Merten, leaders of global power Three Eleven, keep secret not only the birth of their daughter Hope, but the heritage she hides inside her cells just like her brothers before her. But when a chance discovery on a Jovian Moon brings to life the forces within, her parents and the world she lives in are driven to their limits searching for the key to protecting not only humans, but also the new species of human secreted within the ranks of megacorporation Three Eleven.

Nicholas Weaver, rebel leader Lavrentios Alexopolous, and conspiracy theorist Stew Singleton find themselves working against the superpower when in reality, they are fighting on the same side against time.Read a sample!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Still trying to track down the mysterious purchaser!

I am giving away signed print advance reader copies of Evolussion on Goodreads, for anyone who still likes print books. The digital version will be listed on Librarything as a giveaway next month, and both will close on August 1.

Kathy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the (relatively) new book Kathy. . .looks like we were remiss in not mentioning it before. But we do like to be consistent, so here's the obligatory recitation of the rules. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Just a teaser about the upcoming release of Evolussion...better polish up on Lakota lore, the White Buffalo Woman makes an appearance in the story. There is of course the regular science fiction aspect, but I've integrated more spiritual exploration into the story as well. 

It also is told from multiple points of view. I was going to start posting excerpts on the snippet thread.

Don't forget to sign up for the Librarything digital copy giveaway, or for a good old DTB on goodreads.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed Regression, Kathy.  Good luck with Evolussion.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, Helen, and thank you so much for leaving the review on Goodreads and Amazon for me, every bit of feedback helps build credibility


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If Evolussion is only half as good as Regression, we have a treat in store for us.

I am composing a nice review for Amazon and Goodreads also- not being a prof writer, it takes me a while.

But I certainly want to add my voice here.
And I am very much looking forward to this book.

Just sayin.....


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> If Evolussion is only half as good as Regression, we have a treat in store for us.
> 
> I am composing a nice review for Amazon and Goodreads also- not being a prof writer, it takes me a while.
> 
> ...


Ditto to all of this!! Loved Regression, can't wait for Evolussion, and I am planning on posting reviews of Regression on Amazon & Goodreads as soon as I have a chance to write something up!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks so much, I'm blushing   It is just thrilling to know people enjoyed the story that I so enjoyed writing. According to my beta readers who read Regression, Evolussion has much better writing with an equally interesting yet completely differently slanted story. Some of the betas had not read the first book to check for gaps in information needing backstory, and the feedback was positive. Hopefully it will live up to your expectations, and thanks again for the support.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

The Goodreads giveaway for a signed DTB is going strong but I had some trouble getting the Librarything ebook giveaway up and running because Evolussion does not show up in any catalogues yet so Librarything cannot spider the information to create the image on the giveaway page.

Here is the blurb:Twenty-six years of planning could not prepare them for this.

The men and women of megacorp Three Eleven have worked tirelessly to protect humanity from extinction. As the crucial date of November 11, 2011 approaches, the team deals with problems on all fronts. An incredible discovery on Jupiter's moon acts as the catalyst for a series of events culminating in a division of the Executive group which has worked together for decades. Threats both from inside their own walls and from outside the solar system challenge the children of the Eve Project just as they begin to show their inherent talents. The fate of the planet might be out of their hands.

For those interested, you can enter the giveaway for a digital copy of Evolussion at Librarything http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?sort=quantity&program=giveaway&country=ca&offeredby=1&batch=open, the giveaway closes at the end of the month. The digital copy will be offered either through Smashwords as a download or as a PDF emailed directly to the winners.

The Kindle version will go live in October, at the same time as the print copy.

Happy summer reading, everyone.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Working on the sales page blurb for Evolussion. Here's the most recent attempt:

Twenty-six years of planning could not prepare them for this.

The world is well aware of the ongoing efforts of megacorp Three Eleven after they went public in 1985 about an impending asteroid impact coming in 2011. What they don't know about is the new species of human evolving within the walls of the corporation. Company figurehead Dawn Ingram has not only a secret identity, but also a secret entity within her genes. This strand of alien DNA has been passed on to the fifty-three children infiltrating Three Eleven initiatives, carrying with them the lifetime memories and knowledge of their parents, and something more. Two of these children make an alarming discovery on a Jovian moon, setting in motion a cascading series of events which will tear apart the team which has worked together for decades. 

Corporate control of information and technology keeps the world complacent as Three Eleven proceeds with their plans, unchallenged with the exception of underground journalist Stew Singleton. His Stewlogs shout out to those who will listen, demanding people ask more questions, look more closely, and wrest back some of the power they had ceded to Three Eleven in the panic of '85. Although he does not work hand-in-hand with them, he does applaud the efforts of terrorist group Anvolussion. A group whose leader, Lavrentios Alexopoulos, has gone missing after a bombing went wrong. 

Nothing in the world is quite like Nicholas Weaver expected to find when he lay himself down to die for the eleventh time, awakening again as a twelve-year-old searching for his lost love. He finds the fruits of his labour have borne unexpected seeds, but is unsure the future is safe even with his monumental efforts.

The fate of the planet might be out of all of their hands.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I was one of the lucky winners of the Goodreads ARC giveaway (and then Kathy was nice enough to also send me a link to DL the Kindle version, so I didn't have to wait for the DTB to come in the mail). Due to craziness at work, I have not had a ton of time to read lately, but I am now about 38% into it, and WOW -- it's really, really good. Total page turner -- if I didn't have all of my work and family demands, I would have devoured the book in one sitting!!

It took a while to get used to the changing perspectives -- and sometimes it's frustrating to feel like something important is going to be revealed, but then to have the perspective change! (Kind of like someone changing the channel just as you get to a good part of a TV show.) But it's frustrating in an exciting, edge-of-your-seat, gotta keep reading way, not in a bad way! However, looking at your most recent draft "sales pitch," I think it might be a bit too much to try to fit so many different perspectives into such a short blurb. My suggestion (as a total "civilian," I have no expertise or experience in this area) would be to go with more of a "big picture," overarching description rather than trying to hit on all of the major plot threads.

Thanks again for a great ride, Kathy. I loved _Regression_ and so far am loving _Evolussion_ just as much!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know, much appreciated 

Those darn print copies got held up at the border, and should have been here a long time ago. Gotta go check the mailbox and see if they arrived today...

The switch from one POV to multiple does seem to be throwing some people. I tried to make the story run chronologically, which meant changing perspectives in short succession as the story moved forward. I think I'm going to go with a new prologue which acts to refresh reader's memories so they are cued for each of the characters who are presented in the first part of the story and don't lose time trying to remember who did what in Regression.

Those who have not read Regression should not read this, it is a short summary of the entire story! Here is the draft prologue:



Spoiler



In 1985, the twenty-eight men using the world's largest corporation as the front for their efforts to save the world discovered they needed just one more thing. Adya Jordan. All of them had one trait in common - they were reliving their lives for a second time, each awakening at puberty after dying on November 11, 2011. Named Three Eleven by CEO Abraham Fairfield, the company uses information from the future to change the past. But, hidden within Adya's cells was a strand of DNA which could be the key to saving humanity from extinction.

None of them are aware of the man responsible for their second chance at life. Nicholas Weaver toils in solitude in the future, trying to change history to save the woman he loves as well as everyone else. His efforts lead to the regressions - the transfer of consciousness from one Earth timeline to the pubescent body in the next. Through sending Adya back in time, he hopes to re-write the consequences of the devastating Impact which he has endured eleven times.

Adya is forced to assume a new identity after the death of the Three Eleven founder at the hands of terrorist group Anvolussion, led by Lavrentios Alexopoulos. As Dawn Ingram, she takes over the role of corporate leader, and informs the world of the impending crisis. Her clarion call for global assistance draws the sceptical interest of journalist Stew Singleton, who does not believe all is as it seems with Three Eleven and its secretive executive leaders. He is correct, but in ways even he could never imagine.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, nice job boiling down so many details from the first book into such a concise prologue!  However, I think that "sceptical" is misspelled, unless that's the Canadian spelling?  (Should be "skeptical.")

I'm at 68% now, and counting the minutes until lunchtime so I can take a break from work to keep reading!!!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> Wow, nice job boiling down so many details from the first book into such a concise prologue!


It almost seems a shame though...100,000 words chopped to about 100, LOL!



dpinmd said:


> However, I think that "sceptical" is misspelled, unless that's the Canadian spelling? (Should be "skeptical.")
> 
> I'm at 68% now, and counting the minutes until lunchtime so I can take a break from work to keep reading!!!


Canadian spelling. One of the issues with the global marketplace is the chance that alternate spellings are interpreted as spelling mistakes, but to create a new version for each marketplace just isn't feasible for us! I also think that even things like dialogue can be influenced by region, where readers in one area find dialogue stilted but those in other areas find it normal.

Looking forward to hearing your response to the rest of the novel. It veers more deeply into sci-fi/fantasy as it progresses.

The Amazon listing is now live for the paperback version of the book, although they've yet to propagate the description or image. Evolussion can be advanced ordered in print, but they do not allow that on the DTP.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I finished _Evolussion_ this afternoon -- wow, what a ride! I loved it, and highly recommend this series! (I am not typically a science fiction reader, but book 1 of this series, _Regression_ was "selected" for me as part of the KB Quasi-Official Reading Game a few months ago, and I was instantly hooked. So I absolutely recommend this series to anyone who loves a good story -- whether or not you are a science fiction fan.)

Kathy, thanks so much for such a great story. The only downside of getting to be an "early reader" of _Evolussion_ is that now I have even longer to wait to find out what happens in the final book of the trilogy!!! (I will write reviews on Amazon and Goodreads soon!)


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful praise and recommendation. Especially since the second story does get 'harder', I was worried I might lose fans. 

I am heading off tomorrow morning to a sci-fi conference where I hope to get a chance to chat with some of the top Canadian names in science fiction. I doubt I'll get any sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kathy,
I finished Evolussion.
Your work continues to be fantastic.
I love how this is developing.

I mentioned elsewhere that I think the intro to this volume needs to summarize the first volume for those who either never read Regression or who have not done so for a long time.  Otherwise some of the material in this volume will be "lost" on them.  

I am now excited to read the final volume.
But I can be patient.

just sayin......


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff, for your comments. I'm thrilled you enjoyed the story - I was a little surprised where the tale led me while I was writing it, I had not expected to end up where I did! I'm excited about starting Revolussion because it's going to be an entirely new adventure drastically removed from what I had originally drafted when planning the series. Again, I will move deeper into sci-fi with the arrival of the Effigy...and something else! 

While I was at the sci-fi writer's conference last week, the cover art for Evolussion came to me. I have to send it to my cover person, but with each cover they've just popped into my head and then the design was changed little from the original draft so I expect what I have sketched beside me will be what the final version shows.

Some revisions have already been made to Evolussion, including the addition of the earlier mentioned prologue, and extra padding of the narrative to refresh in people's minds the backstory. I've tried to keep the narrative as clean as possible, but recognize some people will start with Evolussion.

With Regression, I focussed on getting the print copy out there and promoted it. This time, I'm focussing on digital promotion. A Kindle Nation Daily feature is scheduled for the release date, October 10, and then I'm starting a blog tour on the 11th. We'll see what happens. But, I should have the page on Amazon live near the end of September for reviews to be left.  They're live on Amazon.ca, just not Amazon.com. Not sure why!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

My Virtual Book Tour information is now up on Pump Up Your Book. The tour focuses on Regression for the main page, but I'm hoping to discuss Evolussion as much or more than Regression!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I finished Evolussion a few days ago and I really liked it! It does go more sci-fi than Regression, which is usually not my thing but I have to say, I still really enjoyed it. I did leave a review on Goodreads, I can't remember if I did on Amazon or not. If not I can make sure and write one there as well. 
I am looking forward to the next in the series.
Is this going to be a trilogy or are you planning more than three books?


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

MLP, sorry, I missed reading your note! Thanks so much for leaving the review on Goodreads; unfortunately right now Amazon's review feature isn't working on the pre-order page on the .com site for some reason, but should be accessible soon.

The main story is a trilogy, ending with Revolussion next fall (11/11/11 of course!!). But, because of reader response to Nicholas, I'm considering writing an accompanying work called 'Nick's Notes' which follows his journey through his many lifetimes, through journal entries like what was used in Regression. What do you think?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kathy,
I like the Nicholas story idea a lot.
Just my opinion.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it would be great fun to write, as well. I've got a couple of ideas for other apocalyptic stories - my  Goodreads profile has summaries of those - but they are drastically different than what Nicholas goes through. Perhaps in 2012!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the idea of Nick's Notes too!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

So, do you think you'd prefer Nick's Notes, journal style, or just a straight narrative approach? I know Nicholas so well now, writing his story would be a breeze!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I think journal style would be great! I think it would fit in with the story perfectly and get a better insight into all that he has seen and been through. 

I know I would definitely read it.


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

Loved Regression. Can't wait to read Evolussion. It's looking at me on my Kindle. Carol


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

cshenold said:


> Loved Regression. Can't wait to read Evolussion. It's looking at me on my Kindle. Carol


LOL, almost not an advance copy anymore! The release is coming soon. Some revisions have been made based on reader feedback, so the final version is slightly different although the story itself was not changed. Of course, final editorial revisions have happened too!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, dates are up for my Blog Tour. A few guest blog posts, but mainly reviews of Regression...my initial tour is for Regression but is timed to coincide with the release of Evolussion in order to get people reading both books. I do recommend reading them in order, although some of the advance readers did not read Regression and still were able to decipher Evolussion-with a bit of challenge.

The review section for the Kindle version of Evolussion is live, although the linking between the print and kindle versions has not happened yet. That will hopefully happen soon. The content of the book description has not properly propagated yet, not sure what's up with that.

Anyway, launch date is coming soon! Awfully excited, and hopefully delighted, with the event.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

<update> Looks like Chris at Dun Scaith managed to get the email, so my blog tour is officially kicked off with a post at his blog.



Bit of a problem with the first day of the tour because apparently my post went into the host's junk mail folder and was not processed in time to be put up today. Not an auspicious start! So, the tour will start next week with a number of reviews. Let's just hope they liked the book, LOL!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just one-clicked!  10/10/10 has been in my head for months    Now, I just have to wait for a day when I can have uninterrupted reading time because I KNOW once I start it I will NOT be able to stop!  I think I see a vacation day coming up in my near future! lol

Best of luck on your blog tour Kathy!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

stacydan said:


> Just one-clicked! 10/10/10 has been in my head for months  Now, I just have to wait for a day when I can have uninterrupted reading time because I KNOW once I start it I will NOT be able to stop! I think I see a vacation day coming up in my near future! lol
> 
> Best of luck on your blog tour Kathy!


Thanks so much, Stacy! I hope you enjoy the story; so far the reader response has been very positive, with most having trouble deciding which story they liked better, Regression or Evolussion!

The first stop for this week was at Heather's blog. Tomorrow is a bit of a mystery...I think I'll end up having an interview posted at The Writer's Life because one of the hosts did not finish reading the book one time. Oops.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

So, Evolussion has now outsold Regression for the month! The Novelrank listing is actually off by quite a bit this month because of the rush during the KND sponsorship - I'll certainly be doing that again - so they've been neck and neck for a few days, until today Evolussion pulled ahead by one sale.

It's interesting looking at the page view statistics...I'm not sure how far into a purchaser's history Amazon delves. On the Regression page, 7% of viewers go on to buy Evolussion. 9% of people who view Evolussion go on to buy Regression. Does that mean that a fair number of people are buying both books at the same time? Or does the history go back so that number includes someone who looked at Regression ten months ago, and returned now to buy Evolussion? It would be interesting to know how many of my sales have been completely new readers to the series. Since the books are keeping a close pace with each other, it would seem to suggest some people are buying both.

Unfortunely, the sale price for Regression is now gone, and it's back up to 2.99. But, as everyone knows who has read the book or the Regression thread, two special dates are soon coming...so perhaps a special price might have to go into effect for a short period of time.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Yay, Evolussion now has five - five star reviews on Amazon! Regression has pulled ahead in the sales numbers now, though.

The blog tour continues, although today's stop seems to be late posting. See the tour schedule at


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Catch the $1.11 sale while you can, only until 11/11 of course!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Although Evolussion was put back to $3.99, Amazon has discounted it to $3.19. I think Barnes and Noble did the discount first.

Evolussion now has eight reviews, with a 4.5 star rating.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Been a while since I posted...the holiday break is letting me catch my breath. Some things have turned for the better...MIL home from hospital although now a close friend is in there...we were blessed with five fat, healthy bulldog puppies although two were lost on the table...I finally feel like writing again because crazy stalker lady has not come around for two weeks, although I have to face her in court on Tuesday next. Two steps forward, one step back...

Here's wishing everyone a wonderful New Year celebration and a fruitful and productive 2011.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone who has not read Regression and Evolussion should do so right away - at any price.
I can't wait for the third book.


Just sayin.....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

You're the best, Geoff!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

For those who like print books, there is a Give-A-Way active on Goodreads right now for signed copies of BOTH books currently available in the Infinion series. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/7433-evolussion .


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm working away on Revolussion, and just killed off two relatively main characters. What does it say about me that I kill someone with each book? Will I ever write a book where everyone survives!  

For a bit of insight into Nicholas Weaver, or into why I wove White Buffalo Woman into Evolussion, visit my blog for my recent entires.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

On the air in half an hour with 'A Book and a Chat', Barry Eva's radio blog.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Across-the-Pond

Kathy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, time flies...been a month since I dropped by the thread!

I'm working away on the sequel, Revolussion, which will conclude the Infinion Trilogy. Hubby's got the kids away for the weekend, so here's hoping I'll get a few thousand words done tonight!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Trying a new blurb...

Nicholas Weaver has spent ten lifetimes trying to save humanity, and the woman he loves, from annihilation, but grows weary of the effort. This eleventh hour attempt will be his last, and the secrets of time travel will die with him. When he awakens shortly before cataclysm is due to happen, he is exhilarated to see the world of 2011 is nothing like those lost to disaster, and hope builds anew as he begins his search for the love of his first life, Hope.

Dawn Ingram and Peter Merten, leaders of global power Three Eleven, keep secret not only the birth of their daughter Hope, but the heritage she hides inside her cells just like her brothers before her. But when a chance discovery on a Jovian Moon brings to life the forces within, her parents and the world she lives in are driven to their limits searching for the key to protecting not only humans, but also the new species of human secreted within the ranks of megacorporation Three Eleven.

Nicholas Weaver, rebel leader Lavrentios Alexopolous, and conspiracy theorist Stew Singleton find themselves working against the superpower when in reality, they are fighting on the same side against time.

But it seems the fate of the planet might be out of their hands.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Sooooo....if the characters in Evolussion have stuck in your head, you might want to swing by the Read With The Author threads to get a hold of advance reader copies of the conclusion to the series! I'm giving Revolussion to participants a whole two months before the release date! Come on in, drop me a note or a question, and re-read the first two books in the series with me so you're primed for the final instalment!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,72.0.html


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Getting ready to start the thread for Evolussion on the Read With The Author boards, so be sure to swing on by!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A great series by a fine author.


----------

